
Next-gen AI: AGI research areas - Axo-Sal
https://medium.com/softrobot/next-gen-ai-agi-research-areas-597a87f76d3b
======
Axo-Sal
The article also features various works and initiatives in the field of AI
that try to drive the research forward. Including interesting videos that talk
about the future of AI development

